# Depreciation



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Along with mine and a few other owners of motorhomes up to 10 years old, have decided that the average amount per year for depreciation is approx £2400.
Has anyone else come up with a figure similar.

Obviously if one is buying and selling and if careful can even make a profit.But I am more interested with your comments of the yearly loss in general.

If one also adds this to the running costs per year, but disregard the costs of actually using it. We must be a well off bunch, so why am I here.>>


cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I think 5% per year is often considered normal by the dealers.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Over the 5 vans we've had since 2007 I reckon we're down about £4k not counting running or using costs of course, this is due to making a profit on two of them.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I bought new so I know I am going to lose a lot when (or if) I come to sell it. But if you worry about depreciation you would buy the cheapest of everything. 
I have never made a profit on any car or caravan and I know I won't in the motorhome. 

I have lost £7 my last caravan over 3 years but what I did make was a lot of great memories that money cannot buy. Everything has a price but happiness is free.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Cabby
I think the figure is much higher!
In many ways it depends on what you buy.
If purchasing a new van then the depreciation in the early years will be much higher. If buying a new high value van then the early years hit even higher.
On the other hand if you buy an older van and keep it a few years the depreciation could even be lower than your figure I suspect.
Having bought three new vans over a 7 year period I can truthfully say I will be keeping this one for YEARS.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought our Bess E795 in June last year and sold it in June this year. After I took off the satellite system; kept the TV and loads of other stuff that came with it; sold loads of other stuff; and added it up....it only cost us just under £2k for a years motorhoming in terms of depreciation.

When I bought her I did my research and the price I paid was not inflated (or else I wouldn't have paid it) compared to other examples on the market at the time.

Result!!:grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought a motorhome for £14,000 early in 2009 and sold it for £12,000 early last year.

Did an exchange to NZ with it in 2012/13 that saved us around £3000 in hire charges.

The guy who bought it last year used it almost continually throughout the year and a bit he owned it as he is heavily into model aircraft flying and so used it almost every weekend plus a lot of weekdays as well.

He traded it in a couple of months ago for a new Autotrail and got back all but £5 of what he paid for it.

Brownhills traded it to Wellsbridge and Wellsbridge have just sold it for £16,995.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's easy to make money buying and sell MHs, you just need to buy the right vans at the right price, you make your profit when buying, if we had a few grand in the bank to play with, I'd have a dabble, it's a pain buying and selling just one van if you intend using it, Donation via Paypal > >


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Cabby

You did not specify whether you are looking to establish a depreciation figure for MHs bought new or s/h.

Anyway the depreciation is more likely to be a % according to purchase price.

As has been said on a new one it is a steep curve in first years.

On s/h it may be more linear but to take my 12 year MH bought at 6 years - applying £2,400 pa would value a N+B ARTO 2003 with 36,000 miles at £13,000. I hope not.

On a top of range Cathargo s/h you might be right with £2,400 but same % on mine wold be half that figure.

Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought mine 4yrs old in 2008 for £25500. Just renewed insurance. I wanted cover for £22500 after researching similar mh for sale. MHF insisted I insure fir £24000. Not much in it so I didnt argue (much). Guess I got a bargain - but that I know as it is a leftie and Brownhills wanted it off their books.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have not a clue 

Bought ours new at 47 , it should have been 54, but it was the year before model which we wanted
So we spent 10 on extras, gas generater, solar, inverter, air con,gas low ,two batteries, awning etc

And we will prob die before we replace it

So we will lose nothing

The kids might

But that's life
Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Forgot on here one has to cross the T's and dot the eyes.>>

The owners I spoke to and to include myself, buying new and keeping for a period of at least 8 years, but working on a 10 year period. Initial outlay of around £55k.
make note those vehicles would now cost you around £68k.
Plus profit was not an interest in this thread really, however I could start a thread on who has made the best profit over the last 5 years if anyone is interested.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------

